# Hello from Georgia



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a very pretty horse! I hope you can one day get him! 

Welcome to the forum. Have fun posting


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! He sure is a looker. Good luck with getting a horse!


----------

